# Back lights.



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2012)

Im sick and tired of loosing these last one was a blackburn mars when the clip sheared only 4 months old. So now ive sticthed one to my wedge bag. How do you fit yours ?


----------



## lb81 (26 Jan 2012)

Thats a good solution!

One of mine is held on with one of my daughters old hair bands. Its been on there over a year and shows no signs of falling off yet!


----------



## thnurg (26 Jan 2012)

I have three. One attached to the frame using the standard cateye bracket, one securely clipped onto the light strap on my topeak bag, and the other is a poundland jobbie that is clipped to the carry handle and reinforced with an elastic band. The one on the light strap has a fiercely strong clip that is a struggle to get off so I don't expect it to come loose.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2012)

thnurg said:


> I have three. One attached to the frame using the standard cateye bracket, one securely clipped onto the light strap on my topeak bag, and the other is a poundland jobbie that is clipped to the carry handle and reinforced with an elastic band. The one on the light strap has a fiercely strong clip that is a struggle to get off so I don't expect it to come loose.


The blackburn was clipped as you say through the strap, it had never been out. All I was left with was the broken clip left in the strap.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jan 2012)

I have two cateyes on standard brackets, and one helmet light attached with zip ties, never had an issue so far 
I'm off to touch lots of wood now


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

Smart lunar on standard seaptost bracket. Joint between lamp and bracket wrapped with insulating tape and topped with a zip tie.

But you know what? The damn thing gets wet and stops working!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> Yours too? I gave up on mine (the 0.5 watt thing) in the end as it was so unreliable. It's a shame as it was dead bright.


Yep. and it isn't the only Smart rear I've had that has died a damp death. Some have been resurrected but others? RIP


----------



## Edwards80 (26 Jan 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> Yours too? I gave up on mine (the 0.5 watt thing) in the end as it was so unreliable. It's a shame as it was dead bright.


 
I've just had to get a new light for the same reason. In the wet my lunar was unreliable and even when dry, it would turn itself off at random, it doesn't seem to like vibrations, which isn't great unless you cycle on marble smooth roads. Not nice to discover you've been on a main road with no rear light


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Yep. and it isn't the only Smart rear I've had that has died a damp death. Some have been resurrected but others? RIP


 
Mine Smarts 1/2 watts get wet and won't turn off. Radiator sorts that - bloody annoying though.

I suppose with MTB'ing you don't want something eye wateringly bright, especially with others. Tried a magicshine 818 ? Will be ok for solo rides


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> Mine Smarts 1/2 watts get wet and won't turn off. Radiator sorts that - bloody annoying though.
> 
> I suppose with MTB'ing you don't want something eye wateringly bright, especially with others. Tried a magicshine 818 ? Will be ok for solo rides


Even after radiating with WD40 they sometimes don't come back.

I only switch on on tarmac but use them even in daylight because at this time of year it gets gloomy early/quickly and drivers in Surrey Hills, North Downs and South Downs are such myopic ****s


----------



## Moodyman (26 Jan 2012)

I lost one light about four years ago.

Since then, all my lights (2 front, 2 rear) have a black elastic band (those that are wrapped around inner tubes) to stop them vibrating in their brackets.

I read that it's the constant vibration which causes the brackets to shear.


----------



## Cubist (26 Jan 2012)

Poundland special cable- tied to seatpost, and a pair of Tesco Micro-Leds taped onto the seat tube. 

I don't put a very bright light on the MTB as they are a pain in the arse to anyone following on a club ride. The Micro-Leds are there for riding on the road with no-one behind me.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2012)

I had the same trouble with the smart before I lost it (yet another one) seemed to be that little switch, either switched itself on or I couldn t switch it off. I like the blackburn hence the repair, it doesnt seem to get affected by water. Contacted the retailer and they said it would have to go off to the states for warranty inspection TBH i cant be ars*ed.

I think you are right about the vibration moodyman.


----------



## gaz (26 Jan 2012)

Fibre flares!


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2012)

gaz said:


> Fibre flares!


 Gaz you re going to have to get your wardrobe sorted before you get an mtb M8 !


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2012)

Have you used them gaz ?


----------



## Davidc (26 Jan 2012)

Put a smear of silicone grease on the seal of Smart rear lights. Then they're 100% reliable from torrential rain through to dry.

I've been using them for four years and tighten the clamps wth a couple of spots of araldite. It's just possible to get them out when necessary.


----------



## gaz (26 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Have you used them gaz ?


MTB's or fibre flares? My background is MTBing and I have 3 fibre flares.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2012)

gaz said:


> MTB's or fibre flares? My background is MTBing and I have 3 fibre flares.


 The fibre flares silly


----------



## gaz (26 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> The fibre flares silly


 
 They aren't amazingly bright during the day but they are enough. the mounts use some stretchy rubber which fits around anything from a thin seat stay to a thick down tube.


----------



## HovR (26 Jan 2012)

I use a Blackburn Mars 4.0, and have no complaints about the mounting - Then again it never gets too far off the road.  It's also survived the recent downpours admirably.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2012)

Might check them out the mounts sound good. Its if they re bright enough with the muck they ll acumulate on the trail.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2012)

HovR said:


> I use a Blackburn Mars 4.0, and have no complaints about the mounting - Then again it never gets too far off the road.  It's also survived the recent downpours admirably.


 To be fair mine do take a bit of a hammering.


----------



## kishan (27 Jan 2012)

ive clamped mine to my mudguard stem under my seat so it is protected from the rain and wet road surface .


----------



## G-Zero (28 Jan 2012)

HovR said:


> I use a Blackburn Mars 4.0, and have no complaints about the mounting - Then again it never gets too far off the road.  It's also survived the recent downpours admirably.


 
+1 Mars 4.0

It's survived 100's of miles so far, including some choppy off road tracks, but it's attached to my under seat bag which is probably damping the vibration considerably.

I've also got a red LED flasher attached to the back of my helmet with a strong elastic band and a cable tie.

There's also a dedicated light which came with my jacket and attaches on a velcro strip, which isn't the brightest or most secure, but it's always there as a back up.


----------



## PpPete (28 Jan 2012)

I had one Smart Polaris (kidney shaped one) 1/2W come off a bag loop, but it survived road impact. Since then the "belt-clip" has been backed up with a red elastic band (courtesy of postman). Never lost the Smart "Lunar" kind off the seat stay bracket. That's road use though, not MTB.


----------

